
Ask HN: Is there a shorthand equivalent for taking notes digitally? - borncrusader
I have briefly studied Pitman Shorthand (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Pitman_shorthand) in the past and I&#x27;ve wondered how easy it is to concisely represent a lot of information in a few pencil strokes.<p>For those of you who take notes regularly - short of improving typing speed, is there a shorthand-like alternative to taking notes or encoding information digitally? Are there any efforts that have been made in this regard?
======
elviejo79
Stenography

Look at this video introduction
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62l64Acfidc&t=80s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62l64Acfidc&t=80s)

And this is a developer using steno, to program
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBBiri3CD6w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBBiri3CD6w)

~~~
borncrusader
This is precisely what I was looking for :)

------
auslegung
Have you thought about creating keyboard snippets for common words or phrases?
Similar to how iOS replaces omw with On my way! You could create replacements
at the OS level that would apply to everything you type. Build them as you go
so that your average characters per word is 3-4 characters, it might work out.

~~~
borncrusader
This is an interesting idea. I've used tools that have autocompletion and also
on vim with a plugin that I use to type notes. But the annoying thing is this
is something that I'll potentially have to set-up.

------
ClassyJacket
You could get a stenography keyboard, but they are expensive and hard to
learn.

